# Prepping for AGA Aquascaping Contest: 40g Natural Riparium



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

More plants besides swords.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats awesome jake! hope it all comes together nicely for ya. ya never know. maybe youll get a prize!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> More plants besides swords.


What would you suggest? I am thinking vals. Not sure though.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> thats awesome jake! hope it all comes together nicely for ya. ya never know. maybe youll get a prize!


Thanks! I just wanna give it a shot. Best case scanario, I get some critiques from the judges!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Since it looks sorta low tech, java fern would be really neat in front of the rock line. And pillows of pruned moss would look really neat inbetween the rocks.

Great start though!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ii say vals. they lay across the surface nicely with a current, and grow fast. watch the runners though. can get annoying. i would do some sketches with your intended layout, so we can visualize what you had in mind and help you that way.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> ii say vals. they lay across the surface nicely with a current, and grow fast. watch the runners though. can get annoying. i would do some sketches with your intended layout, so we can visualize what you had in mind and help you that way.


Good idea. I'll get sketchin!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

roud: dotn forget that arial views are helpful!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Since it looks sorta low tech, java fern would be really neat in front of the rock line. And pillows of pruned moss would look really neat inbetween the rocks.
> 
> Great start though!


 
Hmmm.... I like the idea of adding some moss. Any idea what kind? Christmass? Java moss? I am going to try and stay away from java fern, mostly because I am attempting to keep this a semi-Mexican themed. Thanks though!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> roud: dotn forget that arial views are helpful!


Again! Good idea!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

:_)


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe some reds or purple, but nothing too strong. How about a crypt? Sorry, don't know what kind of crypt since each species seems to have different color morphs.

Are you also going to compete in the paludarium section?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Remember classic rules: Lines flowing in the same direction, rule of thirds, and scale. 

Looks good, add a tad bit more red (maybe replace a sword with another sword with slight red tint?). Or maybe just a small crypt, just an accent. I do know that the judges for AGA don't like huge plants lists (If I were to enter, i'd lose). More pictures the better. Also remember that they like pristine looks. i.e. trim all old leaves week before pictures taken, edit out the background so no wall is showing. Look at some paintings by famous artisans, try to get a perspective from there. Aquascaping IS art. Just heck of a lot harder.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

PinoyBoy said:


> Maybe some reds or purple, but nothing too strong. How about a crypt? Sorry, don't know what kind of crypt since each species seems to have different color morphs.
> 
> Are you also going to compete in the paludarium section?


Reds and purples eh? Hmmm.... Would a red rubin sword work? I am going to try and stay away from _Cryptocornes_, as they scream Asia, and I am trying to keep this a rather rough biotope. Though, I have always wanted to try them.

And yep! I am deffinately going to be adding more plants to the riparium section of the display. Plan to order some plants from and such from Riparium Supply within the next couple of months!



Da Plant Man said:


> Remember classic rules: Lines flowing in the same direction, rule of thirds, and scale.
> 
> Looks good, add a tad bit more red (maybe replace a sword with another sword with slight red tint?). Or maybe just a small crypt, just an accent. I do know that the judges for AGA don't like huge plants lists (If I were to enter, i'd lose). More pictures the better. Also remember that they like pristine looks. i.e. trim all old leaves week before pictures taken, edit out the background so no wall is showing. Look at some paintings by famous artisans, try to get a perspective from there. Aquascaping IS art. Just heck of a lot harder.


Any idea where I could read up on those classic rules? I have been researching different aquascaping techniques, but I can't find anything like that. 

More red? Would maybe the addition of some redish rocks work? Or would the red be better in plant form per say. I am going to try and keep the number of species to about 3. The less, the more natural looking. Also, do you have any idea how to edit things like this? I'll have to do some reasearch... 

Again, thanks for all the help guys!! I am getting a paycheck on Friday, so hopefully I have reffereed enough soccer games to get a new fixture!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome! maybe i will try to get my tank looking nice for this.. its free this year. thanks for the inspiration


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> awesome! maybe i will try to get my tank looking nice for this.. its free this year. thanks for the inspiration


Do it! We can enter together! Your tank has much more of a chance of going anywhere compared to mine. Mine is the ugly duckling.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

HAHA!!! this is going to be fun! we can do it together  and its free, so no reason not to. 

have you seen my tank recently??? its super ugly, yours looks nicer atm. but hopefully once i add the new diy co2 bottl that hopefully wont leak, and then the light, i can finally replacd the plants that are melted away. 

i might do the 5g im setting up in a few hours. it will be kind of low tech though. with lots of crypts. with sakura shrimp.

the 20 long i plan on setting up should be nice though, hopefully. i can upload the sketch for the 20 if you want.....

hijack over---


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> HAHA!!! this is going to be fun! we can do it together  and its free, so no reason not to.
> 
> have you seen my tank recently??? its super ugly, yours looks nicer atm. but hopefully once i add the new diy co2 bottl that hopefully wont leak, and then the light, i can finally replacd the plants that are melted away.
> 
> ...


Totally! Your 10g looks great! Just get those plants growing, and it'll be awesome! You tank has much more potential then mine. That is the thing.

Start journals for your tanks ASAP!! I wanna see em! Oh, and feel free to hijack my theads anytime. 







I just contacted Cheryl over at AGA. A riparium apparently falls under the "Paludarium" part of the contest! Which means the odds are much better for this tank when it comes to winning.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i have a journal for the 10g. im just to embarrassed to post pics of the tank how it looks now. i dont think many people follow my threads anyways.

my dad took me to get the 5.5 today, and i de-rimmed it. it looks great. cant wait to scape it after church tomorrow


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> i have a journal for the 10g. im just to embarrassed to post pics of the tank how it looks now. i dont think many people follow my threads anyways.
> 
> my dad took me to get the 5.5 today, and i de-rimmed it. it looks great. cant wait to scape it after church tomorrow


I do! Sorry I don't comment all the time... I never usually have much to say. :\


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Well then I'll keep updating. I know how it is to not really have things to say. Now that i know that ppl are actually following, I will keep updating. 

The 5g looks so nice without rims. And the shrimp are still alive. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

RipariumGuy said:


> Any idea where I could read up on those classic rules? I have been researching different aquascaping techniques, but I can't find anything like that.


The rules are pretty straight forward, if anything look up classic art rules or something like that. Here is a little something on aquascaping: http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_aquascaping.php

Like I said before, research real art.

-Caton


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Day 4*

Early for an update, I know, but I got some new plants, so why not! The new plants are _Cyperus _umbrella sedges. They are pretty much just a big group of green. They still need to mature a bit, and I need to get myself some accent plants.

And here are the pictures!


DSCN2752 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


DSCN2756 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


DSCN2755 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


DSCN2747 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Would you be interested in an echinodorus sp. Aflame? Would add a purply red color. It's your for just the shippig. Not a huge plant yet, someone just gave I to me. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> Would you be interested in an echinodorus sp. Aflame? Would add a purply red color. It's your for just the shippig. Not a huge plant yet, someone just gave I to me.
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


You have a PM!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so do you


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Working on this tank a little more this evening. Dr. Foster and Smith Aquatics suprised me today with another (much taller) Cyperus umbrella sedge. It was an extra in a package I received for a pond. (See the "Pond" section of the forum). I am going to move the riparium plants to the other corner of the tank. Just to try it out. That side has much less aquatic vegetation, and has a large open area above the large rock. I think it will look much better that way. Pictures to come! (Sometime....)


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Day 7*

Here are the pictures for Day 7.

As you can tell, I actually took my time with these. I got a new and much taller _Cyperus _as well. Take a look and tell me what you think!


DSCN2773 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


DSCN2780 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


DSCN2778 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

To help the aquatic section of the display get a little more filled in, I have three swords en route. An E. 'Aflame (Thanks "Bob!") along with a basketball and baseball sized amazon. (Thanks Phishy!)


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

I looks GREAT and VERY NATURAL!!!:drool::drool::drool:

I am not up on setting up tanks like this, but You have inspired me to try on in the near future!!! Got a great place for it too! Now all I need is MONEY!!!:flick:


I will be following this thread closely to watch your great work!!!

Take Care and again GREAT WORK!!!
Drewroud:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> I looks GREAT and VERY NATURAL!!!:drool::drool::drool:
> 
> I am not up on setting up tanks like this, but You have inspired me to try on in the near future!!! Got a great place for it too! Now all I need is MONEY!!!:flick:
> 
> ...


 
Hey thanks Drew! Ripariums are deffinately worth the time and effort. The second dimension given to the display by the riparium plants really sets ripariums apart from normal aquaria. I highly reccomend you give it a try!


----------



## speedoflife (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice looking tank! Any way you could get a close up on the substrate? I really want to see what gravel and sand look like mixed. Not many people go that route. Good luck too by the way!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks nice, I am a sucker for some nicely laid out Anubis varieties on rocks personally. Are you using co2 on this tank? Some of the nicest looking plants have been in co2 dosed tanks with lower lighting. 

Also, did you do an article for a large Aquarium/fish magazine a month or so ago>?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks like a much better balance of abovewater plants. Do you have two different _Cyperus_ in there?



RipariumGuy said:


> DSCN2778 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


[/QUOTE]


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

speedoflife said:


> Nice looking tank! Any way you could get a close up on the substrate? I really want to see what gravel and sand look like mixed. Not many people go that route. Good luck too by the way!


 
Sure can! Just give me a day or two. :smile: Just a bit of advice... Do not get your gravel from a pet store. They are really overpriced for nothing. Take a look at your local hardware stores. They usually have 50lbs bags for about $5 that, once cleaned, work great as a substrate.



bsmith said:


> Looks nice, I am a sucker for some nicely laid out Anubis varieties on rocks personally. Are you using co2 on this tank? Some of the nicest looking plants have been in co2 dosed tanks with lower lighting.
> 
> Also, did you do an article for a large Aquarium/fish magazine a month or so ago>?


I am a sucker for Anubias setups as well... but, alas, I am trying to keep the plants in this tank from the "New World". :icon_surp Just gives me a good excuse for another tank I guess!

The tank is not dosed with CO2. In any form. I would love to get some CO2 on this baby, but, the cost is a bit high for a highschooler. Would dosing some Flourish Excel do the trick maybe?

Nope, I haven't done had an article published in a magazine. Yet. TFH is currently looking over an article I wrote about ripariums. They are really interested, but need to look at the pictures (which are en route) before they make a final decision. :smile:



hydrophyte said:


> That looks like a much better balance of abovewater plants. Do you have two different _Cyperus_ in there?


Yeah, I would have to agree. I like this layout much better with the riparium plants on the opposite side of the tank.

As far as what type of _Cyperus_ they are, I believe the shorter, stockier ones are 'Baby Tut'. I am not sure what the larger, taller one is though. :help:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

It must have been Hydrophyte then.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

bsmith said:


> It must have been Hydrophyte then.


In Aquarium Fish International? That is him! roud:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Would you be at all interested to include an _Echinodorus_ in with those riparium plants? That would look cool with the underwater swords and also be a nice counterpoint to the _Cyperus_.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Would you be at all interested to include an _Echinodorus_ in with those riparium plants? That would look cool with the underwater swords and also be a nice counterpoint to the _Cyperus_.


Yes, I sure would! 'Marble Queen' maybe? I know you have had much success with them. :icon_smil


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That article in AFI was by hydrophyte. There is supposed to be a steady stream of articles on ripariums there and in other publications, but hydrophyte is a slow writer and doesn't get them finished and out fast enough :icon_redf


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> That article in AFI was by hydrophyte. There is supposed to be a steady stream of articles on ripariums there and in other publications, but hydrophyte is a slow writer and doesn't get them finished and out fast enough :icon_redf


Hydrophyte can always send ideas to RipariumGuy. He loves writing (even though he isn't that good) and would love to do some more work with Hydrophyte!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> That article in AFI was by hydrophyte. There is supposed to be a steady stream of articles on ripariums there and in other publications, but hydrophyte is a slow writer and doesn't get them finished and out fast enough :icon_redf


Are you talking about yourself in third person or just trying to mess with me?

It was a really well put together article, from the written words to the way illustrations were laid out. I actually felt a sense of pride when I read/saw the article thinking that it came from a member of TPT.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Are you talking about yourself in third person or just trying to mess with me?
> 
> It was a really well put together article, from the written words to the way illustrations were laid out. I actually felt a sense of pride when I read/saw the article thinking that it came from a member of TPT.


hydrophyte might be talking about himself in the third person.

Yep I was happy too with the editing and the layout they did. It turned out nice. It took too long to finally get it done and submitted but that article was the first formal introduction of the riparium concept. 

The publisher sent me two copies. I forwarded one to my mom and then right away spilled coffee all over the other one.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

That sounds like something I would do, the spilling of the coffee on some important item. Are you going to be doing monthly installments with them or was it a one time deal?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Well like I said I intended to have a steady stream of articles but I haven't gotten my act together. That kind of article isn't so hard to write it's just a question of making the time for it. It would be a good idea to have ads for Riparium Supply to go along with the magaizine articles too--ADA ads are positioned that way--but magazine ads ain't cheap and there is really bad cash flow around here. 

And I still owe Jake these pictures for his article. I have them almost all rounded up I just need to shoot a couple more......


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Pictures Jake! I need to see the aflame!


You can call me Bob


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> Pictures Jake! I need to see the aflame!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


And pictures you shall have! (Eventually... )





The new swords and some riparium plants are here! (Thanks much Phishy and Devin!) The riparium plants are...


_Bacopa_ spp. - Will be used as a carpeting plant
Leather Fern - Accent plant
_Ruellia_ - Accent plant
_Pilea cardieri_ - Will be used to fill in the foreground
I still have yet to get tweak and clean the tank. But in the next couple of days when I am taking shelter from the insanely high humidity and tempurature levels, I should be able to get some work done.


Oh, and I am still looking around at a light fixture... I think I have a good looking double bulb fixture in mind, still not 100% sure though.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pictuers now!!!!! i have pics in my journal. 

do you know how many different aquascapes you can enter? do they have to be fully planted?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> pictuers now!!!!! i have pics in my journal.
> 
> do you know how many different aquascapes you can enter? do they have to be fully planted?


 
Okay... Lemme go finish my chores first though. 

You can enter as many as you want! And, it is an "Aquascaping" contest. So there can even be no plants at all!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohoo! i think im gonna enter my blackwater 29g


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome looking tank. The hardscape is very similar to what I'd like to do in my 20 long for a river tank. My only suggestion is to try and find some shorter plants for the foreground, it looks a little empty. I'm not sure what to suggest, as I'm not familiar with what plants are from where, and you said you wanted to keep it as a biotope. Maybe Dwarf Hairgrass? I've read that it is native to africa, asia, and the americas, so that might fit into the biotope, sort of. It might be a little hard to keep it in clumps though, as I don't think this style of tank lends itself well to a carpet.

Anyway, great start, it's beautiful so far and will only get better!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Day 24*

Here are some pictures with the new plants! I will be getting some Vallisneria soon, along with a light fixture. But until then.... 


DSCN3041 - Copy by ripariumguy, on Flickr



DSCN3057 by ripariumguy, on Flickr

_Echinodorus _'Aflame' - Big thanks to "Bob!"



DSCN3053 by ripariumguy, on Flickr

I love this picture.



DSCN3051 by ripariumguy, on Flickr

_Bacopa_!



DSCN3049 by ripariumguy, on Flickr

Leather Leaf fern and two small _Pilea cardieri_



DSCN3045 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

This is awesome!!... Subscribed.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

firefiend said:


> This is awesome!!... Subscribed.


Glad you like it! :thumbsup:






Sorry that the water was cloudy for the picture... I just did a large water change and stirred up the sand a bit. :redface:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Check out my 29 journal


You can call me Bob


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ugh... For some reason I am getting sick of this setup. I just don't see that much potential for it. Debating tearing it down and starting afresh with a different setup.... Or maybe there is a way I can revitalize this one?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Let it mature and get more plants all along the back. Your not going to get an amazing tank overnight, it all involves time. Your pretty close to amazing as-is


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i agree. let it grow out. enter it in AGA and then see what the critiques are. then decide. i want to see the aflame! lets get a closeup!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Day 55*

Well, I cleaned the tank up a bunch and it looks a ton better. I guess my lack of cleaning was what made me so "depressed" about this tank!

I have a new riparium plant as well. Not sure what it is though... Got it from a pot my mom put together for our porch. It has some pretty cool looking foliage, and has sent out a bunch of roots already. Hopefully it is a keeper!


DSCN3354 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



DSCN3353 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



DSCN3352 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



DSCN3350 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



DSCN3350 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



DSCN3341 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


DSCN3340 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


DSCN3337 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


DSCN3333 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



DSCN3332 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


DSCN3329 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


DSCN3325 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

If the new plant you got is the purple leafed plant in the last few pictures it is sweet potato vine 'Blackie. I have these planted in pots in the garden and they get huge and vine out everywhere. I don't know if they will grow emersed like you have them or not. Here is a link for them.

http://www.backyardlandscaping.net/shop/birds/sweet-potato-vine-blackie-133800035599467/


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

ua hua said:


> If the new plant you got is the purple leafed plant in the last few pictures it is sweet potato vine 'Blackie. I have these planted in pots in the garden and they get huge and vine out everywhere. I don't know if they will grow emersed like you have them or not. Here is a link for them.
> 
> http://www.backyardlandscaping.net/shop/birds/sweet-potato-vine-blackie-133800035599467/


Yep! That's the one! Thanks much for ID'ing it and the link.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow that sword looks so tiny in comparison to your tank!


You can call me Bob


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

102_2497 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


102_2496 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



102_2494 by ripariumguy, on Flickr


102_2492 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



102_2490 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



102_2487 by ripariumguy, on Flickr




102_2486 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



102_2485 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



102_2483 by ripariumguy, on Flickr



102_2482 by ripariumguy, on Flickr

And some of my best fish pictures ever!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

those fish are growing on me!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> those fish are growing on me!


They are a really nice fish. Always watching me as I walked around the room and always hungry. I hand feed them 99% of the time too, which is fun. 




I am getting a new stand tomarrow as well! $50 for a used (some scuffs, but, I don't mind) store bought stand. I am going to need to tear the tank down to swich things around though. Shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! new stand!!!! 

what do you feed? ive found it hard to hand feed with flakes. loL!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> cool! new stand!!!!
> 
> what do you feed? ive found it hard to hand feed with flakes. loL!


 
Just grab a little flake between my fingers and then put the tip of the flake right at the water line. roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh, i always drop it when i try!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> oh, i always drop it when i try!


 
Hahaha! How do you drop flake food? To heavy for ya? :icon_wink


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah... i have very weak finger due to not playing video games.. .ROFL


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> yeah... i have very weak finger due to not playing video games.. .ROFL


Hahahahaha!! Well, I don't either. I guess I just get my strength from typing on TPT. :icon_roll


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol! You'd think guitar would help but nope..... Have you ever checker your average posts per day? Sometimes it's insane!
You can call me Bob


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> Lol! You'd think guitar would help but nope..... Have you ever checker your average posts per day? Sometimes it's insane!
> You can call me Bob


Yeah, I think my record is about 20-something posts in a day. I average(d) about 5 a day for a while. :confused1: I need a life.





And so it begins! Going to start taking it all down and cleaning in a second! Wish me and my fauna luck!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck to all of you


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

why are you taking it down?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> why are you taking it down?


 
For the new stand. :icon_smil


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

OOooh! good luck!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

2in10 said:


> Good luck to all of you


Thanks! Everything is going really smoothly and rather fast so far. Moved 4 of the 15'ish fish. Man are they nasty little buggers to catch.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

fast arent they?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

They definitely let us know we aren't as smart as we think we are. The little rascals.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> fast arent they?


A bit.... :icon_eek:



2in10 said:


> They definitely let us know we aren't as smart as we think we are. The little rascals.


Hahaha! Totally! The real problem was all the little 2in fry... So small and fast. 




Tank is up and running! Got to let things clear a bit and warm up before the fish go in. All is looking good (atleast for a tank of mine...)


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

RipariumGuy said:


> Tank is up and running! Got to let things clear a bit and warm up before the fish go in. All is looking good (atleast for a tank of mine...)


LOL, I know how you feel


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lets get pics!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> lets get pics!


They're coming! It doesn't look that good now... as usual. Needs more plants. :icon_redf


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i wanna see the stand mainly


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6RbSxvcL-k


Check it out!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice work, beautiful stand, love the Crazy Batman photo angles in the middle.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Just curious how you got the tank to stick to wall wall sideways and not have it all fall out. 

Craig


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Just curious how you got the tank to stick to wall wall sideways and not have it all fall out.
> 
> Craig


Lotsa skill.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just curious. Aren't you worried the middle of the stand is hollow?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Just curious. Aren't you worried the middle of the stand is hollow?


Nope. Not at all. The corners/edges of the tank are where the weight is centered. So, it doesn't really matter if the center of the tank is supported or not.


----------



## beastoise (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey man, great looking tank. I was sifting through one of the Sunsun threads and saw you had one on your 40b. I'm looking at the Sunsuns right now for my 40b and can't decide between the 264gph model or the 365gph. Hows the 302 do on your tank? Do you maybe wish you had got the next size up?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

beastoise said:


> Hey man, great looking tank. I was sifting through one of the Sunsun threads and saw you had one on your 40b. I'm looking at the Sunsuns right now for my 40b and can't decide between the 264gph model or the 365gph. Hows the 302 do on your tank? Do you maybe wish you had got the next size up?


 
Although the 302 is doing fine on this baby, the next size up would deffinitely be the way to go if you have the money. The 302 keeps the tank real clean, but for 40 gallons of water the flow is a little low (hey, that rhymes!) So yeah, get the larger model if you can. Also, be a little careful with the in/outflows. They are a little flimsy at certain points. Work fine all in all, just need to be a little bit careful.

Here is my full review on my website: http://thejakearium.com/2011/03/05/sunsun-hw-302-canister-filter-review-aka-ebay-canister/

Good luck!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The contest is drawing nearer along with another deadline... TFH is planning on running a blog post on me/my setup/something to that affect, so they want a video of my setup! Really stoked about that.......


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool!

im going to do my official shots next week.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> cool!
> 
> im going to do my official shots next week.



Nice! I am not sure if I am going to take my final shots this week or the next. I am thinking about taking out all the swords except maybe the smallest one. Thoughts?


----------



## beastoise (Apr 17, 2011)

RipariumGuy said:


> Although the 302 is doing fine on this baby, the next size up would deffinitely be the way to go if you have the money. The 302 keeps the tank real clean, but for 40 gallons of water the flow is a little low (hey, that rhymes!) So yeah, get the larger model if you can. Also, be a little careful with the in/outflows. They are a little flimsy at certain points. Work fine all in all, just need to be a little bit careful.
> 
> Here is my full review on my website: http://thejakearium.com/2011/03/05/sunsun-hw-302-canister-filter-review-aka-ebay-canister/
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, I'll probably be ordering one this weekend, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

do you have a recent pic? i quite liked the swords


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> do you have a recent pic? i quite liked the swords


Not unless you count the ones in the video... :icon_frow I'll try the setup both ways, see how I like it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay. or just take a pic as it is now. and then ill tell ya what i think.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> okay. or just take a pic as it is now. and then ill tell ya what i think.


Rescaped the tank using the swords, looks 1 million times better in my opinion! :thumbsup: Making a video right now for TFH. I'll have to see if they will let me post it here. Didn't take any pictures tonight. I have a lighting system for picture taking ready to be sued tomorrow night though. Should be fun!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome! cant wait to see the official shots! ill probably do mine wednesday


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

We are live! Here we go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmrKTnk7Ltc


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! this is the best i think!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> looks great! this is the best i think!


Glad you like it! Pictures tonight... Well see how those go.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty, peaceful and serene feeling


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Great work Jake. Everything is so nice and clean.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait for pics


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I have about 100+ pictures to go through now.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

RipariumGuy said:


> I have about 100+ pictures to go through now.


Haha, I know the feeling! Oh yeah, I've joined you on the riparium side of the fence, my 60-P got converted to one today! So now that I'm in the club do I get a cool jacket?!? lol...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Haha, I know the feeling! Oh yeah, I've joined you on the riparium side of the fence, my 60-P got converted to one today! So now that I'm in the club do I get a cool jacket or anything?!? lol...


YAY! I'll have to check out your journal! 

Nope, sorry, no jackets. I do have this to give you though: :thumbsup:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry guys: No pictures tonight. I am changing a couple things with the lighting and the background, so I will have to take new pictures tomarrow evening. Though, here is a "dud" as a teaser. (Notice the shop light...)












CLICK ON THE IMAGE! (it is distorted at this size...)


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

2in10 said:


> Very pretty, peaceful and serene feeling





hydrophyte said:


> Great work Jake. Everything is so nice and clean.





1987 said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks guys! 

The aquascape is pretty much up to par, the riparium section of the display is lacking a bit though. I was a little zealous trimming the _Cyperus_ on Saturday. :icon_redf


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks good! especially with the help of that shop light


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Here we are! I am not posting any of the ones I entered. Just some spares that are pretty close to them.









The setup with all the picture taking do-dads and knick-knacks. Notice the two, 500w shop lights....













































I entitled this one, "Sunset on the River".


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what? we dont get to see the official shot?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> what? we dont get to see the official shot?


You can see that in a month when the release the pictures. :tongue: I included several of the submitted pictures. Just not the main FTS shot. Sorry, should've clarified. :redface:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

:| maybe ill do the smae thing for mien! HA! you guys will have to wait for mine too  haha. not like im afraid anyone would want to steal mine though  you have good reason for not posting yours!


----------



## greenseeker (May 22, 2011)

Nice job brother!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome pics, I like the sunset on the river one the best!


----------

